# Bully Stick problem



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Since I have heard everyone here say that they give their dogs bully sticks, I went and ordered some for the dogs. I gave them each a stick today and this was what happened.

Rocky ate his in 5 minutes and then immediately threw up (twice....I tossed him outside until he was done).

Chelsy actually could chew it (with hardly any teeth and a SEVERELY overshot jaw; but she swallowed a chunk that was too big and got it stuck in her throat. She was wheezing and snorting and I stuck a finger down her throat to try and make her cough it up. Finally I took her outside and walked her around a little. She tried to eat some grass and finally she quit the wheezing so I think the piece slid down the rest of the way into her stomach. She is fine now and drank a little water okay. 


SOOOOO......I am assuming this isn't what normally happens when your dogs eat bully sticks! My husband was not happy and wants to toss the rest of them away. These were small 6 inch ones and I order some 12 inch ones from Best Bully that are arriving tomorrow. Should I give Rocky the 12 inch ones and hope he eats them a little slower and doesnt' throw up? Should I let Chelsy have them again but watch her real careful and take it away when it gets short? I did order some sweet potato sticks for her so I can just give her those instead of the bully sticks but I hate to throw away the 6 inch ones I got and waste the money.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> Since I have heard everyone here say that they give their dogs bully sticks, I went and ordered some for the dogs. I gave them each a stick today and this was what happened.
> 
> Rocky ate his in 5 minutes and then immediately threw up (twice....I tossed him outside until he was done).
> 
> ...



Yeah, when we get bully sticks we get them at LEAST a foot long. Sometimes I will get them 3 feet long...but they are more expensive. I stayed away from the shorter ones for the very reason of choking...and knowing my dogs they would swallow them whole.

I wouldn't give up completely on bully sticks. Just get longer ones. They are a great alternative to rawhides which are really not good for dogs.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you able to cut them to smaller pieces and turn them into a training treat? Then maybe you can use the 6 inch ones for 'work time'. That way you don't have to throw them out! 
Just a thought!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Are you able to cut them to smaller pieces and turn them into a training treat? Then maybe you can use the 6 inch ones for 'work time'. That way you don't have to throw them out!
> Just a thought!


Thanks, I hadn't thought of that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Sure, thats what I'm here for!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

We get the thick 12" ones and they usually take Bailey about an hour or so to get thru one of them...I take it away when it gets to be about 3" +/- long. She has swallowed some before with no problems...but I still try and get them away before that. They are digestible so if swallowed they're ok


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I also get the 12" ones, they last only 30 mins, but Uno loves those things, so its a worthwile treat.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have bought my dogs the bully sticks and I have to make them smaller for the dogs I cut them. My dogs have not had any problems with them. They seem to enjoy them!


----------

